# Coffee Roaster in Camden Town



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has been here but I have frequented this place many times... although his beans don't vary too much (not label wise anyway) they are always fresh... good pricing too... check him out, his name is George...

If you want some kick to your coffee get 250g of Santos Dark and mix it with other beans... not so strong then 125g Santos Dark and 125g of Santos Light...



: The Camden Coffee Shop, 11 Delancey Street, NW1 :
​


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I live in Camden Town and I know the shop. It's lovely, dusty old show that smells great - but I don't think is coffee is up to much to be honest.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you're right there... a bit hit and miss but I go to get my Dad some greek coffee and pick up some beans as I work close by...

Kind of close by, you have any experience of St Ali (27 Clerkenwell Road)? On site roasting and coffee / food place, originated in Oz so I hope things are of a level expected...


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

crispy said:


> Kind of close by, you have any experience of St Ali (27 Clerkenwell Road)? On site roasting and coffee / food place, originated in Oz so I hope things are of a level expected...


 I don't, but Ginger & White in Hampstead sell Square Mile Beans (slightly high mark-up). In the West End, Notes in St.Martins Lane are worth checking out (they stock SM and sometimes HasBean). For old-style (darker roast) espresso, Drury in Covent Garden have around 20 different blends of espresso beans. I'd recommend their Cafe Sienna.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

I know G&W's, good coffee.. sometimes go for post ride coffee, didn't know they sold beans though...know of Drury but never made it there, seen Notes listed but never made it there either, don't really get central too much...

visited St Ali today, £6 for 250g espresso blend... had possibly one of the smoothest, nicest coffees at home using their beans... no bitterness at all, need to work on my cupping and descriptives but I definitely like =) thanks for the linkies...


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just to bump this age old thread folks.

I Popped into this place on Tuesday for some Kenyan AA. The man in the shop must be doing something right if hes been here 40 years. All the Blogs on the internet about this place more or less say the same so I had to give it a try. This is the 2nd or 3rd bag of Kenyan on filter at home (my morning pick-me-up) this year. I'm impressed and it's got better as it's cooled. I can see why the queue was out the door and the shop has been there 40 years. £5.50 for 250g is dirt cheap for London. Give it a try whenever you visit Camden.

Couple of pics.


----------

